# Ben Pearson Recurve



## Swamp Devil (Jan 19, 2013)

A friend gave me a Ben Pearson Recurve he found in the trash. Can any of you guys tell me anything about it? It says:

Ben Pearson Rouge
77419-361
AMO-58
50XX#
USA

It's a little weathered. I was thinking of refinishing it and slingin' a few arrows. Can I shoot the carbons from my compound?


----------



## Al33 (Jan 19, 2013)

BP Rogues were made mid to late "70's. Ben Pearson bows do not have the value of Bear bows but are darn good bows. I have never had or shot a Rogue but I hear they are great bows.

Yours is a 52 pound pull bow @ 28" and will require a 54" dacron string. Before you go to the trouble of refinishing it check to be sure the limbs are not twisted. You can do this by placing the unstrung bow on a flat counter top letting it rest on the belly side of the limbs. Gently rock it to see if it is stable or if it rocks. You can also get eye level with the counter and look to see if the limbs are sitting flush on the counter. If not, one or both may be twisted. Even if they are twisted you may be able to correct it and the bow may be worth salvaging. Refinishing it can be a lot of work but worth the effort.

I would not recommend shooting your compound arrows out of it as they are usually very light. Shoot heavy arrows from it especially at first to avoid any shock to the limbs they may result from lighter arrows. Shooting very light arrows can be like dry firing a bow, especially an older bow. Before bringing it to full draw exercise it by making short draws and listen for any suspicious sounds that may tell you the limbs are coming apart. Make sure it is at room temperature before you do.


----------



## Swamp Devil (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks Al. Not being a very prudent individual I slung a few with it already...They impacted the target @ 15yrds with a resounding thud and more penetration than I would have imagined! I'm going to check the limbs, but, at this point I'm pretty sure they're straight. I have some aluminum logs from a previous compound.  Would they be a good choice? What about arrow length? It also came with sights, a peep & an arrow rest. None of which I'm interested in...I want to learn to shoot instinctively. Do you happen to know where I can find a new string? Once again thank you for sharing your time and expertise


----------

